

How Streak uses Streak for Bug Tracking - alooPotato
http://blog.streak.com/2013/07/how-streak-uses-streak-to-track-bugs.html

======
kryten
I wouldn't dare put my data anywhere near Gmail or Streak. The opportunity for
something to go wrong is too high for my liking having dealt with Google
"support" before. Considering Streak seems to be a hacked on extension as
well, no chance.

We currently use JIRA but to be honest, when you hit 100 people (we're at 142
users), it's too expensive in licenses, kit and administrative time. It's also
damn unreliable.

We're currently spanking it down to a heavily customised Trac instance. We can
run the same processes with a 10th of the resources, no license fee and we
actually get what we want. We have: code review, workflows, full ALM process
management, defect tracking, reporting, helpdesk and error logging all in one
place. Trac is an utterly awesome product, but very misunderstood.

------
tarr11
I know I can use just about anything for bug tracking.

I'd rather hear about why I should use Streak for (whatever it is that Streak
is supposed to do well)

~~~
mikek
Streak lets you add workflows to Gmail. Bug tracking is one of the built in
workflow templates. It is supposed to handle this case well, and does.

~~~
tarr11
Does it integrate with Github or other source control systems?

------
ckdarby
I searched for the word github and or bitbucket in the article.

Closed the tab when I couldn't find it.

